# Spiderman vs Mario (No items)



## Plague (Aug 11, 2012)

Who would win in a fight if this was regular Mario with no items/power ups vs. The Friendly Neighborhood Spider-man!


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 11, 2012)

Mario WTFshitPWNS, seriously I had no idea Mario was so dowplayed here, he eats Spiderman for breakfast, vomits him in the main food and eat him again and then proceeds to crap him in dinner.


----------



## Solrac (Aug 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Mario WTFshitPWNS, *seriously I had no idea Mario was so dowplayed here*, he eats Spiderman for breakfast, vomits him in the main food and eat him again and then proceeds to crap him in dinner.



Oh boy... I've been there last year, lad. My first year as an OBD member was the year that I had to put up with crap like that on a daily basis, not only in the OBD, but 95% of elsewhere on the internet. It was insane. But right now, I don't really care much anymore. 

On topic, poor Peter gets whomped.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 11, 2012)

How does he beat spiderman without items?


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 11, 2012)

Thread ends with Mario 1uping Mary Jane


----------



## Solrac (Aug 11, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> How does he beat spiderman without items?



I assume he means a base Mario with his super-strength, supersonic speed/reactions, etc.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 11, 2012)

No items?

No Power Ups?

Mario is fucked.


----------



## Tzeentch (Aug 11, 2012)

Base Mario is as powerful as fuck if you actually pay attention to some of the shit he does in games. 

Mario is massively downplayed by allot of people who don't know what he's capable of or pays attention some of the stuff he does in the games.  

On topic Mario should take this quite easily with out any difficulty.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 11, 2012)

Spider Man has dealt with people who have the same stuff as base Mario and more.


----------



## Tzeentch (Aug 11, 2012)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Who would win in a fight if this was regular Mario with no items/power ups vs. The Friendly Neighborhood Spider-man!



Which version of Spider Man and Mario is this? 
Because there are many different versions.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 11, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> No items?
> 
> No Power Ups?
> 
> Mario is fucked.



You do know that with the strenght Mario has shown, he just needs to connect a punch to do the same Majin Buu did with Babidi right?


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 11, 2012)

Webbing


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 11, 2012)

If OP doesn't specify which Spider Man it's the normal, mainstream one in the comics currently.

And by that I mean not Ultimate or tobey maguire or fucking Japanese spiderman.

Which means Mario is beaten.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 11, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> If OP doesn't specify which Spider Man it's the normal, mainstream one in the comics currently.
> 
> And by that I mean not Ultimate or tobey maguire or fucking Japanese spiderman.
> 
> Which means Mario is beaten.



Before or after Mario turns him into a pizza? Seriously this is even worse than the Spiderman vs Pain thread


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 11, 2012)

Paper Mario solos


----------



## Sanji (Aug 11, 2012)

Paper Mario Solos everyone though.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 11, 2012)

Too bad it ain't Paper Mario.


----------



## Sanji (Aug 11, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Too bad it ain't Paper Mario.



Not that it matters, Regular Mario has the power to roflstomp poor Petey.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 11, 2012)

Spiderman gets stomped, literally.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 11, 2012)

Again.

No.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 11, 2012)

How much weaker is regular Mario from Wario, even he's class K-M strength

Spiderman is class 20ish


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 11, 2012)

Either put up or shut up.

What can Spiderman do to touch Mario? Mario's stomps can crumble castles and more, he is supersonic.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 11, 2012)

Spiderman sort of doodges supersonic things all the time.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 11, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Spiderman sort of doodges supersonic things all the time.



More like fucking basic. 

Also remember him bench pressing a whole wharf awhile back?


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 11, 2012)

Mario can dodge and outrun cannonballs for what that's worth


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 11, 2012)

Qinglong said:


> Mario can dodge and outrun cannonballs for what that's worth



nothing beyond Spidey's ability to react


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 11, 2012)

Qinglong said:


> Mario can dodge and outrun cannonballs for what that's worth



And Pete has dodged sniper rifle shots.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 11, 2012)

So regular would lose and other forms would win? Also more info on this benchpressing a dock?

Mario takes attacks from bowser/wario who are around class K in base, can swing and toss said bowser, survives falls from great heights, tanked hits from DK, lifted a fortress in SMW, took out Pagosu's spaceship in SML.


----------



## Tzeentch (Aug 11, 2012)

Since were using the mainstream comic version of the spider man. 
Than here are his feats from the wiki.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Powers and Abilities: Super speed, strength, durability, agility, precognition, can stick to walls and climb on vertical surfaces and ceilings, various equipment such as web fluid, radio tracers, etc, genius intellect, The Other powerup gave him telepathic communication with spiders and spines that could paralyze people with a touch

Weaknesses: Certain types of energy can block his spider-sense, sometimes doesn't take his fights seriously

Destructive Capacity: Building level

Range: Several meters with webbing

Speed: Faster than the eye can see (at least 200 mph), reaction speed is supersonic+ (dodged a 4000 feet per second firearm from 2 meters away, no spider-sense)

Durability: Large building level

Strength: 10+ tons (20 tons before depowered), 35+ tons with The Other powerup

Stamina: Superhuman

Standard Equipment: Web shooters, radio tracers, for a while he wore a suit of armor designed by Tony Stark (Iron Man)
Intelligence: Scientist at Horizon Think Tank, designed most of his equipment (such as the web shooters and tracers, among other gadgets) himself, Reed Richards once commented that if he had devoted his life to science he would have rivaled him. Also has experience fighting all kinds of opponents, from street thugs to cosmic threats
Notable Attacks/Techniques:

- Spider Sense: This power acts as a form of precognition that can detect danger shortly before it happens, which can greatly augment his reaction time. It has also shown to be able to detect magical beings such as Doctor Strange in his astral form, and even give detailed information hours before the threat emerges (although it doesn't usually work like this).

- Web Shooters: Canisters using a special web fluid that he designed himself, they spray webbing that is at least as strong as steel and even people as strong as The Thing have had trouble breaking out of it. It can be used to incapacitate enemies, distract enemies, swing from high places, grab objects, create shields to defend himself, and many other uses.

- Physical Mutations: In "The Other" he had fangs, night vision, and stingers that could extend and retract from his wrists and paralyze enemies with a touch.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Either put up or shut up.
> 
> What can Spiderman do to touch Mario? Mario's stomps can crumble castles and more, he is supersonic.


So can folks like The Rhino and The Hulk.

Spidey has beaten both of them btw.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 11, 2012)

SMvsFL, no one buys he'd do that in a serious fight when he has trouble with Doc Ock


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Aug 11, 2012)

Rhino is one of Spidey's villains.

I can't imagine that him getting beaten by Spidey is a particularly noteworthy occurrence.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 11, 2012)

Beating firelord is on a completely different level then beatin Hulk and Rhino


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 11, 2012)

Just Hulk then

Rhino's max is listed as 75 tons in favourable conditions, hulk in his weakest form when calm is that


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 11, 2012)

I knew the Firelord thing was going to be brought up


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 11, 2012)

And that was listed as a canon fight

Same as Zero Lancer beating FSN, when almost everyone else agrees lolgaebulg


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 11, 2012)

Using it is a stupid idea however.

Aside from the Firelord feat, He's done shit that shows that he can take Mario.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 11, 2012)

Okay, just know if you are people going to actually take the Firelord thing as a valid feat I am going to take for Sora No Otoshimono debates the feat of Nymph destroying the solar system by singing.

Hey if we are going to apply the "No such thing as outliers exist" it has to be on all sides.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 11, 2012)

Mario survives fighting class K fighters, is spiderman even going to hurt him? Still want to know more on this benchpressing a wharf when his optimal strength is at 20 tons


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Aug 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Okay, just know if you are people going to actually take the Firelord thing as a valid feat I am going to take for Sora No Otoshimono debates the feat of Nymph destroying the solar system by singing.
> 
> Hey if we are going to apply the "No such thing as outliers exist" it has to be on all sides.



...

No one here is supporting that feat.

Not seriously anyway.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Okay, just know if you are people going to actually take the Firelord thing as a valid feat I am going to take for Sora No Otoshimono debates the feat of Nymph destroying the solar system by singing.
> 
> Hey if we are going to apply the "No such thing as outliers exist" it has to be on all sides.


Did you bother to read where I said it was a stupid idea?

How about this, Nobody is taking it seriously, nobody is using it. Shut Up.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 11, 2012)

Anyone using fights with Bowser as evidence is delusional.

All of the Bowser fights are full of PIS. (Mario shouldn't even be able to scratch Bowser in a serious fight)


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 11, 2012)

nice to see Orochibuto's reading comprehension is as good as ever


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 11, 2012)

Even funnier is that he really doesn't need the outlier feat to win this like the Mario wankers are saying.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 11, 2012)

So much raigen effect being directed at me.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 11, 2012)

He can't scratch bowser, but can topple fortresses and destroy a spaceship?

He's also lifted and thrown the King Bob-omb


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 11, 2012)

Qinglong said:


> He can't scratch bowser, but can topple fortresses and destroy a spaceship?
> 
> He's also lifted and thrown the King Bob-omb



And most forms of Bowser still shit on Mario.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Aug 11, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> And most forms of Bowser still shit on Mario.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 11, 2012)

Mario's dodged cannonballs.

Maybe you can count when he was a baby surviving that hit by Raphael the Raven that Solid and I calced at something like 250 tons, though that was directed at Yoshi so don't think it would apply here.

Throwing king Bob-omb isn't that noteworthy by Spidey's standards (I think).


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 11, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


>



Quality reasons. 



Nevermind said:


> Mario's dodged cannonballs.
> 
> Maybe you can count when he was a baby surviving that hit by Raphael the Raven that Solid and I calced at something like 250 tons, though that was directed at Yoshi so don't think it would apply here.
> 
> Throwing king Bob-omb isn't that noteworthy by Spidey's standards (I think).



Yeah, the Raphael Raven attack was concentrated on Yoshi not Mario.

and yeah King Bob-Omb throw isn't that impressive here.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 11, 2012)

Got a picture of it?

I might be able to scale it.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 11, 2012)

Okay I just had to make sure with Spiderman fans you never know, in a Spanish forum the Firelord feat was used to say Spiderman > Madara, so I just had to make sure. I apologize if people here werent serious about it, though they brought it up.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 11, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Got a picture of it?
> 
> I might be able to scale it.



Shingeki No Kyojin's out.

King Bob-Omb should at least be be a couple hundred tons do to being this massive but other than that.....


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 11, 2012)

Probably not even.

Give me 15 minutes.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Aug 11, 2012)

Doesn't look anywhere near hundreds of tons to me.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 11, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Doesn't look anywhere near hundreds of tons to me.



Meh, im too tired to really pay much attention so you guys are probably right.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 11, 2012)

Can anyone give me Mario's height?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 11, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Can anyone give me Mario's height?





			
				Mario Wiki said:
			
		

> 155 cm (5 ft, 1 in) tall



What i could find.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 11, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]x5nfZbKJIpk[/YOUTUBE]



Ahh, good times.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 11, 2012)

There's always Cosmic Spidey.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 11, 2012)

EDIT: beaten, got same height as peacock, he's definitely no higher than 5'5", 5'1" sounds right


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 11, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> There's always Cosmic Spidey.



Oh god


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 11, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Rhino is one of Spidey's villains.
> 
> I can't imagine that him getting beaten by Spidey is a particularly noteworthy occurrence.



Well for one Rhino is comfortably a lot stronger than Spider-man and he almost always needs to outsmart to beat him vs actually matching him in strength.
If he ever did kick Rhino's ass like say against FireLord it would most definitely be PIS/CIS and not worth mentioning

Yeah I think Mario takes this only thing really giving Spidey a chance is SS


----------



## Lulu (Aug 11, 2012)

If mario jumped on spidey's head...would he win?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 11, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> If mario jumped on spidey's head...would he win?



of course.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 11, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> only thing really giving Spidey a chance is SS


No it isn't.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 11, 2012)

Finished:



It's actually damn close to 100 tons.

More impressive than I thought. Not sure if it's enough here though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Ahh, good times.


It didn't even show the real king 
He one shots that guy when it used to take 3 hits, mario has moved up 
[YOUTUBE]p74zFY2Uwvk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 11, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Finished:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome. 

Yeah it's not since Super Mario RPG Legend of The Seven Stars Mario shits on this but Spidey's webs should restrain that version of Mario easily.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Aug 11, 2012)

Heavier than I thought.

Must be the awesome mustache. 

Though since he's a bomb, wouldn't part of his weight be some kind of explosive material instead of pure iron all the way through?


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 11, 2012)

I tried looking into that and all I could get was they're autonomous mechanical bombs


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 11, 2012)

No idea. And I really have no idea how to measure it either.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 11, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Heavier than I thought.
> 
> Must be the awesome mustache.
> 
> Though since he's a bomb, wouldn't part of his weight be some kind of explosive material instead of pure iron all the way through?



It's never explained. 

But he does have explosive materials in him. (Shown to explode in Mario Party)


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 11, 2012)

I thought Mario Party wasn't canon to the main series.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 11, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> I thought Mario Party wasn't canon to the main series.



It's not. But the physical attributes should be similar.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 11, 2012)

What can they be compared to if we want to refine this a bit?

At first glance they seem to correspond to old-style grenades.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 11, 2012)

Well in the old games they had small explosions. Bob-Ombs have better showings in the spin offs though.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 12, 2012)

Maybe gunpowder I guess.

That might be fair.

Not that I'm doing all this shit now.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah, that would probably be better.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 12, 2012)

Alright, I updated it to account for the explosives. It's circa 32 tons now and about 940k joules.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 12, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Alright, I updated it to account for the explosives. It's circa 32 tons now and about 940k joules.



Damn it went down.


----------



## hammer (Aug 12, 2012)

two hundred miles per second.


----------



## TheCircumstances (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## TheCircumstances (Aug 12, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> They should be about the same since they're still made of a type of metal.



The Chain Chomp isn't full of explosive material, though. King Bob-Omb's weight figure was cut from over 100 tons to around 32 because of the explosives, so the Chomp should be closer to the original figure. 



> Also, that ground pound isn't that strong.



Just eyeballing it, but smashing through 20 or so feet of stone isn't strong?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 12, 2012)

TheCircumstances said:


> The Chain Chomp isn't full of explosive material, though. King Bob-Omb's weight figure was cut from over 100 tons to around 32 because of the explosives, so the Chomp should be closer to the original figure.
> 
> 
> 
> Just eyeballing it, but smashing through 20 or so feet of stone isn't strong?



Compared to Spidey, no.


----------



## TheCircumstances (Aug 12, 2012)

Fair enough.


----------



## Full Meta Cooler (Aug 12, 2012)

What do we consider "base Mario" because Mario has several titles over the years. I get that it's no items or power ups but Mario varies with his power and speed depending on the title.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 12, 2012)

Full Meta Cooler said:


> What do we consider "base Mario" because Mario has several titles over the years. I get that it's no items or power ups but Mario varies with his power and speed depending on the title.



Composite Mario with no powerups. (seeing as it wasn't stated)


----------



## Full Meta Cooler (Aug 12, 2012)

Well I know Spidey has a win on Hulk. So that must count for something. Also pretty sure he has a W or two on Wolverine (who beat Azrael to escape death) so that must count for something to his ability in a fight.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 12, 2012)

Spiderman has more wins over Wolverine then Wolverin has over him.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 12, 2012)

Full Meta Cooler said:


> Well I know Spidey has a win on Hulk. So that must count for something.



That's pure PIS.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 12, 2012)

I do recall a few times where it wasn't.


----------



## Full Meta Cooler (Aug 12, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> That's pure PIS.



How so? It's not like the Firelord thing.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 12, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> I do recall a few times where it wasn't.



How the hell is Spidey winning over Hulk not PIS?

Hulk who catches ICBM's and shit, and don't make mention that planet busting feat in space that's generally accepted.

Unless Hulk wasn't very angry.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 12, 2012)

Tzeentch said:


> Which version of Spider Man and Mario is this?
> Because there are many different versions.



/ this thread


Someone said with no power ups, you have dwarf mario and SM wins.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Unless Hulk wasn't very angry.


Probably that.

The fact that he wasn't as powerful as he is nowadays probably as well. Since I recall a story from the sixties where Spidey got a clear victory using his speed.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 12, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Composite Mario with no powerups. (seeing as it wasn't stated)



Okay so base mario from super mario galaxy feats factor into this now and this becomes a real stomp in Mario's favor.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 12, 2012)

Lol no. It doesn't.


----------



## Full Meta Cooler (Aug 12, 2012)

Wasn't Mario Galaxy a dream? I understand this is composite but should dreams really count? I mean we wouldn't count a feat Spiderman did in a dream so why would we do it for Mario?

edit: I've never played the second one yet so I don't know if that retcons it or not.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 12, 2012)

1 was potentially retconned by 2

Mario recycled in space, I don't recall anything about it being a dream


RPG Mario would be the first incarnation that has the highest chance to win.


----------



## Full Meta Cooler (Aug 12, 2012)

Could have sworn at the end of the game Mario wakes up and things were getting wacky at the beginning of the game. Bowser looked like he had a hangover at the end of the game. It's like it was a really crazy party gone wrong.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 12, 2012)

If it was I want some of that shit


----------



## TheCircumstances (Aug 12, 2012)

Full Meta Cooler said:


> Could have sworn at the end of the game Mario wakes up and things were getting wacky at the beginning of the game. Bowser looked like he had a hangover at the end of the game. It's like it was a really crazy party gone wrong.



At the end of Galaxy 1, Bowser's Galaxy Reactor overloaded and collapsed the star he and Mario were fighting right next to, causing it to become a supermassive black hole that began consuming the universe. At that point, all the Lumas jumped into it, doing something that caused it to explode and become a new Big Bang or something similar. Rosalina explain to Mario that everything is made of stars.

Essentially, Mario Galaxy destroyed the universe/galaxy and created a new one. Hence the big "Welcome New Galaxy!" Mario shouts at the end. Bowser looked like he had a hangover because actually fell into the sun.


----------



## hammer (Aug 12, 2012)

anyone got that scan of peter doging that sniper rifle going like really fucking fast?


----------



## Toriko (Aug 12, 2012)

TheCircumstances said:


> At the end of Galaxy 1, Bowser's Galaxy Reactor overloaded and collapsed the star he and Mario were fighting right next to, causing it to become a supermassive black hole that began consuming the universe. At that point, all the Lumas jumped into it, doing something that caused it to explode and become a new Big Bang or something similar. Rosalina explain to Mario that everything is made of stars.
> 
> Essentially, Mario Galaxy destroyed the universe/galaxy and created a new one. Hence the big "Welcome New Galaxy!" Mario shouts at the end. Bowser looked like he had a hangover because actually fell into the sun.



That sun was really small and hollow iirc.

I went over that with Solid Falcon before.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Qinglong said:


> If it it was I want some of that shit


It's called *The Mushroom Kingdom* for a reason you know.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 12, 2012)

hammer said:


> anyone got that scan of peter doging that sniper rifle going like really fucking fast?



A typical sniper round is Mach 2.

Depends on how far he was when the shot went off as well though.


----------



## hammer (Aug 12, 2012)

the rifle shot a bullet going like 200 mps


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 13, 2012)

Composite mario? Spiderman has no chance even without items.
He gets jumped to death with the force of 100 super powered jumps.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Aug 13, 2012)

mario causes tremors by slamming into the ground with the cape drop in super mario world.

spidey's only chance is to web him up.


----------

